# Birth Control Pills??



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

I was reading another tread about them and 
I got 2 questions What are they like the ones 
chicks take???? And what do they do for your 
plants? Just asking


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

They are the kind that women take and I think the belief is estrogen or some such similar hormone being beneficial. I have heard of people crushing them and adding to the res. in hydro, probably something similar before you water in soil or something. I don't really believe it, it's on the list of debatable myths.


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

Oh screaw it then Im not looking like a D**K Walking thro 
the drug store with a pack of Birth control pills to put them in 
my plant lol now i know when i see a dude carrying a pack of 
Birth control pills to ask hey is that for you plant LOL and see 
what he says lol Peace


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

I think you need to a prescription anyway, not sure.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Do you really need a prescription?? Come on one of you 
chicks on this site spreak up lol Id hate to go to the doc 
to get some BC pills......."Can I get smoke pills??" Doc says
"What kind and why?".... Girl "Oh Birth controll so i dont get 
knocked up!!" doc "oh so your sexualy activeant you a little 
young?" Girl "Im 17 what are you talking about" LOL That be 
funny to watch LMAO Peace


----------



## skunk (May 27, 2006)

im not a female but yes you do need a presprition . my wife gets them after certain surgerys . and also i have exsperimented with them . they work well with tomatoe plants . but i had to many marijuana plants come out hermie to try and exsperiment with it again . i cant conclude that it was birth control pills causing it but you can try your luck and report it back to us .


----------



## skunk (May 27, 2006)

ps tomatoe plants cannot and will not  turn hermie .


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2006)

NO NO NO NONO NO

birth control pills.

Human hormones don't determine the sex of plants.

Why would you want to smoke female hormones?
Then again, you may just like that set pf 34 C's you sprout--more fun in the shower.


----------



## skunk (May 27, 2006)

ganga i put i cannot conclude it was the bcp doing it . also if used in veg and not right before cutting i dont think youll be smoking any hormones.l if  that were the case please get the horse shit out of my lungs .ps i also meant to say i wasnt sure what it was causing it to turn hermie but im not ballsy enough to exsperiment with it again . also i would like your proof of  why human hormones  could not react on a marijuana plant in such a   manner . (curiouse)


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

Perhaps for the same reasons that gibberellic acid isn't used to produce basketball players. It isn't a plant hormone. It is a 'human' hormone. IMHO...BCP has no place in gardening.


----------

